

Redditors pledging to donate thousands to Wikimedia if they dump GoDaddy - aes256
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/nnv9l/wikipediaorg_is_with_godaddy_jimmy_if_youre/c3akdbg

======
robinhouston
Jimmy Wales has updated his user talk page a few minutes ago:

I am proud to announce that the Wikipedia domain names will move away from
GoDaddy. Their position on #sopa is unacceptable to us. (More details
below.)--Jimbo Wales (talk) 18:53, 23 December 2011 (UTC)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_talk:Jimbo_Wales#Consider_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_talk:Jimbo_Wales#Consider_leaving_GoDaddy_over_SOPA)

~~~
redthrowaway
I guess that means I have to follow up on my pledge.

~~~
stfu
Didn't pledge but Jimbo's move made me make my first time Wikipedia donation.

~~~
slowpoke
I seriously would like to do this as well. But once again[1] I am faced with a
choice between what I don't have (a credit card) and what I refuse to use
(Paypal). Sigh...

[1] It's not the first time I want to donate to something, but am faced with
exactly those payment alternatives. Mozilla comes to mind.

Edit: It seems they actually do have other ways to donate, it's just hidden
behind a link on the donation page (Other Ways To Give). That means they'll be
getting some money after all. :)

~~~
DanBC
Don't you have "pre paid credit cards" where you are? You load them with cash,
you use them online like a credit card, they can't spend more than you've
loaded onto them

~~~
slowpoke
Good point, and I'm actually trying to get one since a while. But alas, my
bank doesn't offer them yet (though they are in the process of slowly
introducing them).

------
raghus
A threatens to shoot B.

Most informed and enlightened people agree that this is a terrible idea.

However, companies C through Z actively support this/don't oppose this
shooting.

The Internet gets really pissed with one such company G. A grassroots movement
pillories G. Thousands of people donate time, passion and money to this
effort. Amazingly this works and G's revenue plummets.

Meanwhile, A shoots B.

~~~
vectorpush
People never liked godaddy to begin with, so it has become the ideal effigy
for the movement against SOPA, but it sends a message to the other companies
on the list, they could be next.

------
dangrossman
> Update (6:18 PM): GoDaddy seems unimpressed by the boycott so far. They made
> the following statement to Ars Technica: "Go Daddy has received some emails
> that appear to stem from the boycott prompt, but we have not seen any impact
> to our business. We understand there are many differing opinions on the SOPA
> regulations."

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/12/godaddy-
face...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/12/godaddy-faces-
december-29-boycott-over-sopa-support.ars)

~~~
slowpoke
_> We understand there are many differing opinions on the SOPA regulations._

That's a funny thing to say, because so far I've seen nothing but unequivocal
disagreement with the bill from everyone who isn't a corporate shill.

Granted, this might be confirmation bias, and the reasons for disagreement are
indeed quite widespread, but I've yet to see someone support this bill for any
reason but "I'm involved with an industry or corporation that will profit from
this bill" or "I am paid to support it".

tl;dr: Either you're against SOPA, or you're part of the group that profits
from it, to the detriment of everyone else.

~~~
fleitz
You could be part of the group that is against it and still profit from it.

I'm not personally for SOPA but lets imagine a hypothetical indie developer
that is against SOPA, image their DRM-free game is on the same sites as
Vivendi Universal, Vivendi takes down the site using SOPA and more people buy
the game.

They're against SOPA but have profited from it.

~~~
pilif
Until Vivendi releases their new AAA title which is similar to the Indie game.
Then they will have the indie game developer site removed/blocked in order to
ensure that people only buy their AAA title.

Remember: you don't need courts, nor even proof to have an inconvenient site
removed under SOPA.

As a person living in Switzerland which recently came out in strong opposition
of any Internet blocking, I don't care that much about SOPA - the only thing
it will do is give Europe and other countries a huge competitive advantage
because sites with user generated content will have to move here.

I'm still holding my breath for you guys though and hope that this idiotic law
doesn't pass.

------
RyanMcGreal
This didn't take long:

[http://www.godaddy.com/newscenter/release-
view.aspx?news_ite...](http://www.godaddy.com/newscenter/release-
view.aspx?news_item_id=378&isc=smtwsup)

------
darien
Too bad GoDaddy isn't a publicly traded company. I'd love to see their stock
plummet due to short selling.

~~~
redthrowaway
Short selling doesn't _cause_ a stock's price to go down; it allows you to
profit _if_ it does. Basically, if I want to short a stock, I borrow it from
you and agree to give it back on a certain day (paying some fee for the
privilege). I then sell the stock. If it goes down, I can buy it back for less
money, return it to you, and pocket the difference. If it goes up, I still
have to return the stock to you, so I'm out the difference.

There are ways of manipulating stock prices, but they're generally illegal and
short-selling isn't really one of them.

~~~
tg3
If many people short-sell a stock, it increases the supply of that stock and
reduces the demand (an increase of people wanting to sell it) which drives
down prices. Short-selling isn't price manipulation, it's the inverse of
buying a stock, which drives up the price.

~~~
redthrowaway
The same is true of simply selling the stock, except with a short sell there's
a guarantee that it will be bought again. Now, a _naked_ short sell can drive
a stock's price down, but it's incredibly risky and can easily bankrupt the
naked shorter.

------
smackfu
I wish GoDaddy would retract their support already, then the internet might
realize all this sound and fury over boycotting them is meaningless and a
distraction from putting attention on the politicians.

~~~
artmageddon
They actually already did: [http://www.godaddy.com/newscenter/release-
view.aspx?news_ite...](http://www.godaddy.com/newscenter/release-
view.aspx?news_item_id=378&isc=smtwsup)

I still say people should withdraw their domains from GoDaddy regardless of
their stance on SOPA. It's bad enough that they already did support it, but
other entities who _do_ support it need to realize that people won't put up
with this kind of crap.

------
RexRollman
I am going to do this if Wikimedia dumps them, even though Go Daddy has come
out against it (though in the most half-assed way possible).

~~~
aes256
Go for it! I just made my donation for £10 anyway:
<http://i.imgur.com/itEK4.png>

~~~
RexRollman
According to this:

<http://twitter.com/#!/jimmy_wales/status/150287579642740736>

Wikipedia is going to move away from GoDaddy. Donation sent!

------
leeoniya
$10 committed.

------
46Bit
Instead of giving money to Wikipedia for moving, can we raise money to
effectively counterbribe senators? I'm only half joking here.

~~~
niels_olson
See, the half-joking is the fail. I wouldn't be surprised at all if pg would
fund a promising lobbying firm.

